# hydro oli change - craftsman



## mille63 (Apr 7, 2012)

my craftsman 17,5 hp from 2008 is having a whinning sound when i drive - the sound is higher when i go faster... I would like to change the hydro oil but the instruktion manual says that no oil change is needed... so no help here!! 
is there anyone here who has tried to change hydro oil and would like to share this with me? 

greetings from denmark 
bruno lind

:lmao:


----------



## gunbarrel (Apr 13, 2012)

*Servicing Hydro-Gear*

My Craftsman GT has a Kohler 24hp.and *Hydro-Gear model 222-3010L*, Not sure if your is the same model as mine but if it is a Hydro-Gear and you have a model number you can check there website online for information.

Not sure if the following works for all but it did work for my *Hydro-Gear model 222-3010L*
1. Drain oil by removing 1/4" hex plug at bottom of trans-axle and removing Oil Filter.
2. Once drained replace with a new filter (Use only Hydro-Gear Filter) and replace hex drain plug.
3. Refill Trans-axle through the vent tube until oil starts to come our through the level plug. replace plug.
4. Purge the trans axle.
5. Check oil level and top off as needed.

PS. My Sears manual said that the unit is non serviceable, but I seem to disagree since it has a filter installed, 

:tractorsm


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Bruno could you post a picture of the trans?


----------

